# JDOM ohne XML Header erzeugen?



## scavenger2002 (20. Sep 2011)

Hi,
ich bin ziemlicher Neuling was JDOM betrifft. Ich muss ein Dokumnet für ein Programm erzeugen welches dann mit dem Dokumnet weiter arbeitet. Das Programm stört sich aber an dem Header.
Wenn ich nun aber  ein XML-Dokument mit JDOM erzeuge und speicher, dann wird immer automatisch ein XML Header (<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>) hinzugefügt. Wie kann ich das verhindern - also den XML Baum ohne Header speichern?


Viele Grüße 
björn


----------



## nillehammer (20. Sep 2011)

Wenn Du ein Dokument speicherst, ist der XML Header (<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>) immer mit dabei. Ohne ist es nämlich kein gültiges XML-Dokument. Du kannst aber das Root-Element (und natürlich auch jedes beliebige andere Element) mit Hilfe des org.jdom.output.XMLOutputter und dessen output(...)-Methoden an einen Stream oder Writer übergeben. Das könnte z.B. ein FileOutputStream sein, wenn Du die Elemente in einer Datei speichern willst oder ein SocketOutputStream, wenn Du es über Netzwerk versenden willst oder oder....


----------



## scavenger2002 (5. Okt 2011)

Hallo nillehammer,

du hast mir vor geraumer Zeit auf ein Thema geantwortet. Hier ging es darum XMl Dateien ohne die in dem Header vorhandene Zeile : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?> in Java zu erzeugen. 
Ich war im Urlaub und konnte deswegen nicht auf deine Anwort reagieren.
Leider bin ich wirklich ein Anfänger und kann mit deiner Antwort nicht viel anfangen ;-D Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof  
Kannst du mir vieleicht dazu ein Beispiel geben? 
Für mich wäre es extrem wichtig die oben genannte Zeile aus meinem in Java erstellten XML Dokument zu löschen und durch diese zu ersetzten: <!-- NO_INCIDENT_ID.xslt--> .
Denn wenn ich mit Java meine XMl Datei erzeugt habe, läuft danach ein fertig definiertes Script (für mich nicht zugänglich) über die XMl Datei, das die Datei zur Weiterverarbeitung in eine XSLT Datei umwandelt. Genau dieses Script stört sich an <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?> udn schlägt fehl. Ersetzet ich manuell mit dem Editor die Zeile mit <!-- NO_INCIDENT_ID.xslt--> funktioniert die Umwandlung Problemlos...
Es wäre echt super nett wenn du da vll. eine Idee hättest wie ich dieses Problem beseitigen kann.
Vielen vielen Dank im Vorraus!

Viele Grüße 

Björn


----------

